# Left handed finishers



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lefty here, how about the rest of you guys?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm right handed but can do pretty much everything drywall related left handed also. Sometimes that's the only way to get the job done!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Lefty here too! :thumbsup: <----So is that little guy!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Me too. Left handed out of your right mind


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: same here !!!! 

dont want to start a :boxing: here guys just cracking a joke.......u know like the sheep thing that always comes up.......


LEFTYS ARE BETTER FINISHERS !!!!!!!!!!:drink:


----------



## Mudder on loverslane (Jun 28, 2011)

Left handed, But grew up in a right handed world, SO I can go both ways....lol:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Freaks


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Right handed here. I am actually surprised that there are so many lefties :yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm right handed ..When it comes to a utility blade I'm right and left handed.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Righty tighty lefty loosey :whistling2:
I'm a righty, but a can smoke and drink with my left if I have too.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have a problem with lefty tapers.:whistling2: Just wish they could think like a right handed taper.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm right handed, but would really like to learn to finish left handed in case I get hurt jerking off or something.....any one know where I can pick up some left handed knives and trowels?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Check eBay, you might find a left handed mud pan roller there !


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm right handed, but would really like to learn to finish left handed in case I get hurt jerking off or something.....any one know where I can pick up some left handed knives and trowels?


try drywall zone ! i'm sure they would like to charge you more for left handed tools:whistling2:

.....good luck getting what you order


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Check eBay, you might find a left handed mud pan roller there !


 ...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been looking all over for the left hand mud pan roller. All i can find is left hand butterfly trowels. It was right next to the Inch and a half drywall screws.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Would I be correct in guessing that a butterfly trowel is a corner trowel?

I can't stand those things, but have been known to use one on occasion. They're good for coating small bead that butts up against another small bead, or for little beads that are in an angle......then you can skip coating one side at a time.

The other day I wound up buying a Versa-trowel, but only because the supply house didn't have any 3" knives :laughing: I was coating a small rip that had 135's on both sides and I couldn't find my 3" anywhere:whistling2: It actually worked pretty good, for what it is.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Would I be correct in guessing that a butterfly trowel is a corner trowel?
> 
> I can't stand those things, but have been known to use one on occasion. They're good for coating small bead that butts up against another small bead, or for little beads that are in an angle......then you can skip coating one side at a time.
> 
> The other day I wound up buying a Versa-trowel, but only because the supply house didn't have any 3" knives :laughing: I was coating a small rip that had 135's on both sides and I couldn't find my 3" anywhere:whistling2: It actually worked pretty good, for what it is.


It is just like a corner trowel size and shape. But it has a wingnut and can change angles. Makes it nice for doing splays And 90° corners that aren't 90° It's an old school tool nothing fancy you can't fill it with Mud. 

I have a small Pavon trowel I use in tight areas.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> It is just like a corner trowel size and shape. But it has a wingnut and can change angles. Makes it nice for doing splays And 90° corners that aren't 90° It's an old school tool nothing fancy you can't fill it with Mud.
> 
> I have a small Pavon trowel I use in tight areas.


That's precisely what the Versa-Trowel is, adjustable angle trowel. While it won't see a ton of use from me, I'll use it on occasion. Hell, I'll use a block of wood to spread mud if I need to. I'm not afraid to be creative.

I like Pavan trowels, I've got a few.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> That's precisely what the Versa-Trowel is, adjustable angle trowel. While it won't see a ton of use from me, I'll use it on occasion. Hell, I'll use a block of wood to spread mud if I need to. I'm not afraid to be creative.
> 
> I like Pavan trowels, I've got a few.


I like the butterfly float or angle float. Load up your angles with mud A few passes with pressure on the outside Edges of the butterfly float Pinch your ends and your angles are done and one coat. Very similar to putty Keyword float Don't pull all your mud off. 

I have a venetian plaster job coming up fireplace 20 feet tall. I like using beeswax and mineral spirits To top it off with.

Got to go first batch of mud of the day is getting ready to go off. Ka- Pow


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So for all you lefties out there who hand tape, when you use your right hand, does it feel like someone has done your hand jobs for you.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## New-Level-Drywall (Feb 23, 2013)

Im a lefty too.... its nice to have a right and left handed finisher on the same job for the corners especially in the tight closets..... here is a cool site of left handers http://www.indiana.edu/~primate/left.html


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy chit. A crew of lefties, eh 

I'll mix.... Chop! Chop!

Bitter sweet.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I worked with a guy named KIRK downtown Detroit union job.
GM building, anyway he was a lefty but also a amputee .
A one handed taper he did everything but sanding pole but used hand sander.
I asked how long did you finish before you lost it.
He started drywall after loosening his arm.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> I worked with a guy named KIRK downtown Detroit union job.
> GM building, anyway he was a lefty but also a amputee .
> A one handed taper he did everything but sanding pole but used hand sander.
> I asked how long did you finish before you lost it.
> He started drywall after loosening his arm.


I hope the guy kirk had a good helper, you know a right hand man. Lol.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

He had another guy that worked with him.
Getting 35 an hour + bennys so you know he was good.
Hand taper pan on belt he was quick.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> He had another guy that worked with him.
> Getting 35 an hour + bennys so you know he was good.
> Hand taper pan on belt he was quick.


No chit. He was Probably better than half the tapers out there. Some people just like to play in the mud. Rock on!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am a lefty but I bat right


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

The Lord only made a few people perfect -the rest he made right handed.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> The Lord only made a few people perfect -the rest he made right handed.


:thumbup:like


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


>


I'll take a shot in the dark... A gay zombie lefty?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Holy chit. A crew of lefties, eh
> 
> I'll mix.... Chop! Chop!
> 
> Bitter sweet.



I hate to disappoint you Brightstar. Those old photo's were usually negative images. All those guys were righties:thumbup:.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I hate to disappoint you Brightstar. Those old photo's were usually negative images. All those guys were righties:thumbup:.


Yes, you are right. That would make more sense Then a crew of lefties. So here's a few lefties


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

When I was an apprentice everything that needed to be done left handed we had to do left handed. My left hand now is just as good as my right related to drywall type crap. I can use a hammer left handed. 
Except finishing. I dare not dip into a pan left handed. 

Thing is, I can't light a lighter with my left hand. 
Or pick my nose.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know just how this guy feels!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I hate to disappoint you Brightstar. Those old photo's were usually negative images. All those guys were righties:thumbup:.


There holding the hawgs right handed and the trowel left handed.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I know just how this guy feels!


Lol, I thought the same thing when I first saw it. He's Stoned.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Lol, I thought the same thing when I first saw it. He's Stoned.


NO! He's tired ! He want's to go the **** home!!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> NO! He's tired ! He want's to go the **** home!!!!


I think he just got done smoking some opium.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I think he just got done smoking some opium.


That may be the case ,,but he's holding that trowel just like 2buck showed him!!:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> There holding the hawgs right handed and the trowel left handed.


Old tin type photos images are reversed, grab your hawk and trowel and look in the mirror.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Old tin type photos images are reversed, grab your hawk and trowel and look in the mirror.


The negatives are reversed images. Then the prints are reversed of the negative.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The old style pics, were taken right on the plate, there was no film. The plate itself had the light sensitive chemicals on it that would etch the metal, and give you your pic. So your pic was a mirror image.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Old tin type photos images are reversed, grab your hawk and trowel and look in the mirror.


I'M A LEFTY!!!!!:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....Wait a minute !!!! I'm lookin in the mirror and my hawk is still in my left hand! lol!!! Now you take a look at that pic and tell me those those boys ain't holding there hawgs in their right hand?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> ....Wait a minute !!!! I'm lookin in the mirror and my hawk is still in my left hand! lol!!! Now you take a look at that pic and tell me those those boys ain't holding there hawgs in their right hand?



No wonder the south lost the civil war :jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> The old style pics, were taken right on the plate, there was no film. The plate itself had the light sensitive chemicals on it that would etch the metal, and give you your pic. So your pic was a mirror image.



I learned this in 5th grade art class when we made pinhole cameras :whistling2:. 

President Obama is left handed:whistling2:.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I learned this in 5th grade art class when we made pinhole cameras :whistling2:.
> 
> President Obama is left handed:whistling2:.


Damn you had to bring that up that's really getting dirty.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I learned this in 5th grade art class when we made pinhole cameras :whistling2:.
> 
> President Obama is left handed:whistling2:.


HA! He really is a leftie!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> No wonder the south lost the civil war :jester:


Don't look down on the south because of one southerner ! :laughing:


----------

